# RNS 315 SD Card for Music , SD Size limitation



## afunk (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi Its been a while,

2012 Tiguan SE

I've been using the the RNS 315 with an iPod since I've gotten the Tiguan. It always had an issue where after
a few start and stops of the engine the iPod would crash or it would stop seeing music on the iPod. Ive tried different iPods..same issue.
If someone has a solution it would be great.

I started to use the SD Card slot with a 16GB card and it works very well and sounds better then the iPod, I think since the iPod audio is analog out and getting reconverted
in the RNS315. Anyway, I bought a 256Gb SD... yes $90 bucks. It has about 1800 music folders. Unfortunately the RNS 315 doesn't read it. I found somewhere it will only read 32GB?
Does anyone know if theres a firmware upgrade or anymore info on this??

Best Regards,
Andrew Funk
[email protected]


----------



## rawrmcrawrrawr (Nov 3, 2016)

afunk said:


> Hi Its been a while,
> 
> 2012 Tiguan SE
> 
> ...


I think it only supports 32gb cards. You could try reformatting your SD card to FAT32 and see if that helps. Cards over 32gb usually come formatted as EXFAT.

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## afunk (Mar 16, 2008)

*256 SD Card RNS 315*

Hey thanks for the reply. 
Fat32 is the only format that the RNS reads, I tried NTFS. I missed that the 256GB was formatted to EXFAT thought it was FAT32 so thanks for the heads up.
After reformatting and coping 200gb of files and folders I'll say it was a complete success!!! Music files plays perfectly, folder read fine. It does take a few extra seconds to read when initially inserted but who cares.

So 256GB SDXC Class 10 SD card formatted to FAT32 will work in the RNS 315. Ditch the iPod.. this is the way to go.


Good Luck!!!
-Andy


----------

